# 350Z launches Type E and ZS tune GT



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

The type E is mainly body restyling adding 180mm at the front and 135mm at the back and is only available in silver.
The S tune GT however has the same engine as the 350Z but tunned to296bhp and 267lb ft. Also includes new suspension,brakes and wheels along with new seats and instruments.
It will be onsale in April in Japan but i dont think it will be long b4 we see them here IMO.
I don't think it will be long b4 we see an RS TT after this.


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

Unless Audi do some engineering to the chassis, I doubt whether we'll see an STT or an RSTT.

The chassis is only capable of handling 275bhp, whilst the engine compartment is already choc-a-block with the 3.2 engine, so there is no room for a turbo and associated plumbing.

Audi blew the whistle on a 265bhp 1.8T, due to excessive heat and the 4.2 engine from the S4 is a non starter.


----------



## teucer2000 (May 14, 2002)

Mods on a car that is fairly new seems to smack of desperation. I also note that you can already get the Z4 discounted......how soon the bubble of newness bursts....


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

> The chassis is only capable of handling 275bhp


didn't Beves get his MTM'ed TTR up to 330bhp though with no real probs?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

He did, but it might "only" last for 200k miles... audi obviously consider that to be problematical...  ;D


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

> He did, but it might "only" last for 200k miles... audi obviously consider that to be problematical...  ;D


ahh I see, thats most inconsiderate of them! 

Cheers

James


----------



## jusTTin_D (May 19, 2002)

> Mods on a car that is fairly new seems to smack of desperation.


the type E and S tune 350z's are officially launching in Japan only for the moment, possibly the US, where the car has been on sale for the guts of 2 years. there is no official word if it will be available in UK. 
isn't it normal for most car's performance versions to be realeased at later dates once they have fine tuned the upgraded performance etc? the list is endless but to quote a few, BMW's M cars, Merc's AMG, Audi S cars and Fords RS & ST.

and didn't i read a post recently about an MR2 turbo ? pot, kettle, black springs to mind

justin


----------

